# Help guys am I doing right!!!!



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

We have adopted 15mth old little boy who is lovely but they last few weeks he used to be really good when people came over but now he's started to scream and crying and throw himself on the floor I have been ignoring this behaviour as our health visitor said that it's just tantrum has anyone else encounter this and if so how did you curb it. X x thanks so much.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,
There's no right or wrong per se - but you obviously feel it could be more. Ignoring tantrums is normal HV advice etc and I do ignore somewhat now (my LO is now 2.5).

But my LO at 15mths didnt do tantrums - he had meltdown that were distress tantrums. True tantrums are where they're wanting to get their own way. Is he showing distress that people are leaving or just getting unsettled with people being in his home?

As ours were distress - I consoled or stayed with him. Keep his close is the mantra - you wouldn't leave a 2 month old to cry it out or ignore them. I also used the opportunity to give a name to his feelings and mirror good practice it helps now as even when LO is having a proper 2yr old paddy just before he's totally gone I can remind him to 'big breath' repeatedly and he can do this and we get back to a place where we can distract, calm and then once settled talk about our feelings.

Hope this is helpful
X


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you Hun for your advise. X x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

This was an earlier thread - its pretty common and a lot of us have been in your shoes with it before (that used to help me lots) :-D

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311813.0


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Hun for all the advice think I'm going to invest in a toddler book to help me out aswell as this afternoon all he did was cry so I gave him a dummy and it settled him down it's just when he can't see me that he has these meltdown. X x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi honey.

Your little one isn't much younger then our lb who has been home since Jan. He had these moments in the first 8-10 weeks. It's hard, but once he had learnt you aren't going anywhere, it'll get better. Does your agency offer any kind of theraplay sessions as these really helped form attachment in those early days. Now, I can leave the room when he's occupied and he's not worried. He's also been left with grandparents  xx


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks mummy pea not to sure about weather our agency does this but will check. Thanks for all the advice.
Just so weird as he came to live with us beginning of February this year and he's now started that I can't leave a room without him crying even just to pop to the loo. X x x


----------

